# Shrink wrap gun



## gwen (Jan 12, 2013)

Please recommend a quality shrink gun.  I prefer one that is not too heavy.

I just don't want one that tends to burn out quickly.  Thanks.

Gwen


----------



## Soapsense (Jan 13, 2013)

If you mean a heat gun, they are available in any hardware store, usually where the paint stripping supplies are.


----------

